# Kubota RTV X1100C with K-Connect



## etwman

I've waited patiently for two years for this setup and Kubota finally worked out the kinks. It's PTO Shaft driven for the broom and snowblower. You can switch out between implements in about 2 minutes. It has down pressure, float, and works very well. I got a 66" Snowblower, V Plow, and Rotary hyd angle broom. For those who have the Boss V Plow on your Kubota (which I do on my other RTV1100), YES this v plow was redesigned and lifts and angles to the same height and quickness.

The snowblower has hyd chute rotation and hyd deflector all from inside the cab, very slick.

There is no other UTV on the market that offers this type of setup. From everything I can find I'm one of the very first ones out there to have it, it's not even shown on their website yet and there's no videos out there of it anywhere.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No salter?


----------



## etwman

You can easily get one, i haven't as of yet.


----------



## sns250

Nice setup, we purchased a new 1100 this year and looked into that pretty heavily as well. To replace our toolcat that just became an electrical nightmare with all the salt. 

There were some questions that no one could answer about the broom cause that is what I wanted to replace the broom on the toolcat, maybe you can. Everyone told us that the hydraulic broom on the kubota didn't really spin fast enough to effectively move snow. Does the pto driven one seem better? Does the broom angle left and right? Finally what is the overal width of the broom?

Nice machine! We ended up putting a western v on ours cause of the unknown answers above. Coincidently we are looking at a second one now for another sidewalk route.


----------



## etwman

The broom is 66" wide, hydraulic angle, and yes it'll spin fast enough. The PTO is fast. In the RTV, on the left side of your seat, is a throttle lock. You run it up to full throttle and lock it. Then use the pedal to move it forward/reverse, much like a tractor. You do the same with the snowblower. Kubota took their time to get this right, and from all I can tell they did. The blower does rattle a little when you lift it all the way with the PTO on, i think this was one thing they worked on, but at the end of the day you really don't need to lift a blower all the way up with the PTO on anyway.

The nice thing with this is its alot more compact than a tool cat. Yest a tool cat can do alot more, but when it comes to putting one on a sidewalk this works well..


----------



## sns250

Thanks for the reply, I agree it seems much smaller although it is a couple inches wider than the toolcat. We never used our toolcat for anything other than snow so I think the kubota will be perfect.

Did you also have to put the hydraulic package on the kubota with the pto to run everything? Looking at 35-40k for that setup?


----------



## etwman

Yes, and from what I hear it was pretty complicated to put it all on, so you'd definitely want a dealer to do it all. You can take everything off the front of the machine to make it look like a regular RTV in about 10 min, so you don't have that whole frame in the front. The ground clearance is still pretty good either way.

Right in that price range, yes.


----------



## Triple L

Now if they would only make the unit 58-60" so it fit down a city sidewalk it would be perfect! Beautiful machine etwman!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Awesome setup.


----------



## CK82

Are you planning on roading it from site to site or haul it in a box truck or enclosed trailer? What's the overall height? I'd be curious.

We just picked up a ventrac 4500. As stated above less than 60" width is important for us and the articulation is almost a must have. 

Does the broom spin in reverse to pull snow away from doors etc? 

Ventrac are not nearly quick enough to road so we will haul in a box truck as we do with our smaller Ventrac 3400. 

Right when I'm about to pull the trigger on a Toolcat, I hear another horror story! 

Your Kubota is a very nice machine I'm going to lookup specs. 

We need equipment options for residential driveways and various sized city sidewalks. 

I can't find the one that fits all circumstances, however I've definitely research nearly all.


----------



## etwman

We will road it around our snow sites. It'll do 25, closer to 30 once I put a turbo on it. We have an RTV1100 as well with a boss V plow on it and I've driven that 5 miles before with no issues at all. 

Height specs should be on kubota's website. If we have to move it long distance we have aluminum trailers.

I'm pretty sure the broom will not reverse rotate. It's just one direction, but it is quick and has hydraulic angle which is nice. 

Kubota, for some reason, doesn't even have these options shown on their website. I'm not sure why. Especially with snow season upon us. They have the old v plow, etc. Not the new K-Connect System, and definitely not showing any pics of any implements. 

When it comes to UTV's with a front PTO, its basically the toolcat (at skyrocketing prices), or now the Kubota RTV X1100C. Those are it. Sure you could do a tractor, cab, etc. but you still can't move supplies around on a site, or put a small snowblower in the bed. Plus the RTV is a very compact machine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There's no way we could replace our Toolcat with this. Anyone thinking this is a suitable alternative to a Toolcat either hasn't owned a Toolcat, or just needs a side by side and not a true utility vehicle. 

The only thing I wish our Toolcat could do is have a higher road speed.


----------



## dycproperties

I checked out both the tool cat and the Kubota in the last couple months and the tool cat is heavier duty but if you don't need the loader not sure it needs to be that heavy. I ended up with another Kubota 2650 because local bylaws allow the tractor but utvs are a grey area. I would have for sure bought the Kubota utv if I could have been sure I wouldn't run into trouble as I don't need the loader. The travel speed is a huge advantage as well as the cost on the Kubota. Kubota quality is every bit as high or higher than the tool cat so not sure in this application why you would compare the two. The tool cat has features that are not needed if you have skidsteers or loaders and is nearly twice the price.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't think a Toolcat and RTV are comparable machines. 

One thing the RTV does have over the Toolcat is a lower operating cost.


----------



## etwman

I agree, we just don't have a need for a tool cat. We have four CAT's skid loaders on our snow sites with Kage's on them. The RTV's get used for wide sidewalk plowing, moving salt/equipment around.


----------



## sns250

I agree that you can not compare the toolcat to a UTV. When someone asked I always said the toolcat did a lot of stuff, but nothing well except snow removal. We never used it in the warm season months, it didn't lift high enough to load trucks, if something needed dug or moved we would use a skid steer or excavator, but if you didn't have other equipment I can see how you could make it work.

Like I said above I was also unaware of how much electrical they had, there are so many sensors and stuff that once its in that salty wet environment for so long it just wreaks havoc. 

Overall we went with the Kubota to replace the toolcat just because we were only using it as a UTV anyway and at 1/3 of the price it seemed like a nobrainer.


----------



## etwman

Here's two other shots of the new X with tires, rims, aluminum rack, etc. As well as a side by side of the 1100 and the x1100 side by side. Keep in mind the old 1100 has a 2" lift on it, which is why it sits a little higher. I will put the new v plow on the new x and put them side by side, but they are very close is size with the new v plow from Kubota. All in all the new setup with the K-Connect is pretty slick, they could have used a little tweaking on the joystick to make it a little more user friendly, but for the the most part its good.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

NICE, + good luck!! just need some SNOW!!


----------



## kelley5100

etwman said:


> View attachment 167517
> View attachment 167518
> 
> I've waited patiently for two years for this setup and Kubota finally worked out the kinks. It's PTO Shaft driven for the broom and snowblower. You can switch out between implements in about 2 minutes. It has down pressure, float, and works very well. I got a 66" Snowblower, V Plow, and Rotary hyd angle broom. For those who have the Boss V Plow on your Kubota (which I do on my other RTV1100), YES this v plow was redesigned and lifts and angles to the same height and quickness.
> 
> The snowblower has hyd chute rotation and hyd deflector all from inside the cab, very slick.
> 
> There is no other UTV on the market that offers this type of setup. From everything I can find I'm one of the very first ones out there to have it, it's not even shown on their website yet and there's no videos out there of it anywhere.


----------



## kelley5100

I have one set up like yours Kubota 1100 with Kubota v blade and snowex 1075 salt spreader every option available just do not use it if you need another one call 217 725 5222


----------



## eganlandscaper

I'm looking right now at the EXACT same setup. If you don't mind me asking? About how much did it run you? The local distributor here in Massachusetts said the only issue that they are having is the ground clearance with the K Connect is only about 4" .. it's a problem that they are having and trying to put bigger tires and lift kits for a workaround. Which is fine with me. We currently run a Kubota L tractor with a front mount blower that rocks. I would love the rtv1100 though because I can use it al season on our large maintenance sites. If you can ever get a video of it in action with the snowblower running. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Clint

etwman said:


> View attachment 167517
> View attachment 167518
> 
> I've waited patiently for two years for this setup and Kubota finally worked out the kinks. It's PTO Shaft driven for the broom and snowblower. You can switch out between implements in about 2 minutes. It has down pressure, float, and works very well. I got a 66" Snowblower, V Plow, and Rotary hyd angle broom. For those who have the Boss V Plow on your Kubota (which I do on my other RTV1100), YES this v plow was redesigned and lifts and angles to the same height and quickness.
> 
> The snowblower has hyd chute rotation and hyd deflector all from inside the cab, very slick.
> 
> There is no other UTV on the market that offers this type of setup. From everything I can find I'm one of the very first ones out there to have it, it's not even shown on their website yet and there's no videos out there of it anywhere.


How much snow are you clearing with this...depth, and how long is your road or driveway? I'm about to start looking for my next sno-removal vehicle, and this maybe a good option to look at...I really enjoy my Kubota Tractor so wouldn't mind adding another Kubota. I would be interested in a sander option also. And I'd imagine this UTV would serve double duty in the spring and summer months for other choirs? Thanks,
Clint


----------



## snowsniper1

Love the setup


----------



## Hysert

OP. How's the kubota V blade compare to the boss? Vary nice machine


----------



## Jaynen

eganlandscaper said:


> I'm looking right now at the EXACT same setup. If you don't mind me asking? About how much did it run you? The local distributor here in Massachusetts said the only issue that they are having is the ground clearance with the K Connect is only about 4" .. it's a problem that they are having and trying to put bigger tires and lift kits for a workaround. Which is fine with me. We currently run a Kubota L tractor with a front mount blower that rocks. I would love the rtv1100 though because I can use it al season on our large maintenance sites. If you can ever get a video of it in action with the snowblower running. I'd love to see it.


I have a RTV with a blower for sale. Not exactly factory but it works great.


----------



## EXR

Triple L said:


> Now if they would only make the unit 58-60" so it fit down a city sidewalk it would be perfect! Beautiful machine etwman!


My rtv with a western v narrows down to 60. I looked at the boss but it's 6" wider so I got the western


----------



## Triple L

EXR said:


> My rtv with a western v narrows down to 60. I looked at the boss but it's 6" wider so I got the western


Kubota says on their website the utv is 62" wide or more... how did you get it down to under 60?


----------



## Hysert

*Horn* Standard

*DIMENSIONS*

*Overall height* 82.3 in. (2090 mm)
*Overall length* 122.5 in. (3110 mm) - no front guard
*Overall width* 65.4 in. (1660 mm)
*Tread width*
Front 48.8 in. (1240 mm)
Rear 48.8 in. (1240 mm)
*Wheelbase* 80.5 in. (2045mm


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> *Horn* Standard
> 
> *DIMENSIONS*
> 
> *Overall height* 82.3 in. (2090 mm)
> *Overall length* 122.5 in. (3110 mm) - no front guard
> *Overall width* 65.4 in. (1660 mm)
> *Tread width*
> Front 48.8 in. (1240 mm)
> Rear 48.8 in. (1240 mm)
> *Wheelbase* 80.5 in. (2045mm


Wow even worse then I remembered! How do you get it down a 60" standard width sidewalk without really doing a number on the grass? Your driving on 3" of grass on either side and that's assuming your lined up perfect, so more like 6" on either side...


----------



## sns250

You may want to read those dimensions again. Pretty clearly says that the tread width is 48.8". Then the fender flares, door handles and the bed extend past the tires. We drive both of ours down 5' sidewalks all day long. Each one is doing about 80,000 sq ft of sidewalk which I would say 75-80 percent is 5' wide. We also went with the western because it gets down to 60" in full angle or v and scoop.


----------



## Hysert

How is the scrape on the western impact V over the boss? I know boss owned the market for quite awhile!


----------



## tucker_kubota

etwman said:


> Yes, and from what I hear it was pretty complicated to put it all on, so you'd definitely want a dealer to do it all. You can take everything off the front of the machine to make it look like a regular RTV in about 10 min, so you don't have that whole frame in the front. The ground clearance is still pretty good either way.
> 
> Right in that price range, yes.


To be clear, are you saying the entire quick hitch and driveline can be removed in about 10 mins? If so, how long to reinstall it all next season?


----------



## Zerohero86

etwman said:


> View attachment 167517
> View attachment 167518
> 
> I've waited patiently for two years for this setup and Kubota finally worked out the kinks. It's PTO Shaft driven for the broom and snowblower. You can switch out between implements in about 2 minutes. It has down pressure, float, and works very well. I got a 66" Snowblower, V Plow, and Rotary hyd angle broom. For those who have the Boss V Plow on your Kubota (which I do on my other RTV1100), YES this v plow was redesigned and lifts and angles to the same height and quickness.
> 
> The snowblower has hyd chute rotation and hyd deflector all from inside the cab, very slick.
> 
> There is no other UTV on the market that offers this type of setup. From everything I can find I'm one of the very first ones out there to have it, it's not even shown on their website yet and there's no videos out there of it anywhere.


That is so sick


----------



## Unraveller

Jaynen said:


> I have a RTV with a blower for sale. Not exactly factory but it works great.


Still for sale?


----------



## Jaro

So, ETWMAN, from your experience, what combination of plow/snow-blower and setup would you recommend for an 1100 that currently has a rear PTO but no front PTO? Thanks for your thoughts on this.


----------



## Triple L

How's the rtv with k connect holding up after a year of use? @etwman


----------



## etwman

Working flawlessly. Great machine

On the previous question. You’d be better off to sell that and just buy a new x1100 with the right setup. By the time you jerk around with custom fabrication, throttle upgrades etc and still not have it work right you’d have been better off.


----------



## Booth

etwman said:


> Working flawlessly. Great machine
> 
> I have a x1100c with k connect and just the snow blower implement. Great machine so far but I think I may pick up a plow as well. Easy to change between plow and blower? Just k connect right? I don't have to do anything with the pto when the plow is put on? Thanks for your help


----------



## etwman

Clearing the snow off the pond for the kids to skate, perfect machine for this.


----------



## Booth

That is awesome. We have a couple of walk behind brushes. What we really need is a tight spot plow. I am having a hard time seeing prices online. Do you mind if I ask what the plow, v plow and brush go for?


----------



## etwman

I’m not even sure, it was a package deal. You have to buy the K connect too or no implement will work. You’re in the mid 30’s all in I believe.

BUT by the time you buy a tractor, a cab, a blower, broom, etc. You still don’t have the turning radius or ability to haul things in the bed.


----------



## iceyman

Cant wait to have a utv next year .. need one for our 12 acre property we just bought and to use for snow.. sounds like kubota is a good choice.


----------



## Booth

I have the k connect pto and everything as well as a snowblower. Just can’t seem to find prices online for the other 3 implements. Does anyone have a link to something or can steer me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Booth said:


> I have the k connect pto and everything as well as a snowblower. Just can't seem to find prices online for the other 3 implements. Does anyone have a link to something or can steer me in the right direction. Thanks


Have you tried calling a dealer?

Generally they sell these things.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have you tried calling a dealer?
> 
> Generally they sell these things.


The dealer is where he gets his weed. Everything else in the world is bought online.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The dealer is where he gets his weed. Everything else in the world is bought online.


Guess I'm oot of the loop...


----------



## whammer33024

can you elaborate on how well the blower attachment works? a blower option would work pretty well for me on some of my accounts and i'd like to know how much snow it can clear. and if it does well with the heavy stuff that gets piled at the end of a driveway from the city plows


----------



## etwman

I just put the blower through the first big storm last week. We got 15" of heavy snow and I had berms where the snowplows pushed snow up at the end of drives. With a little patience it cut right through things. I put about 6 (50lb) bags of salt in the bed and it does great. Still throwing it 20-25 feet away. Its a great machine, especially in tight areas. I'm starting to see a lot more of these setups on college campuses, etc.


----------



## whammer33024

that's exactly what i was hoping to hear. thanks for the response!


----------



## tomcat01

If you were only going to use a plow would it be worth the extra money to buy the Kubota V plow set up ($6624) set up Vs. either a Boss or Western V? ($3500). We very rarely ever get enough snow for the use of a blower.


----------



## etwman

Buy the boss v plow then. It lifts higher and the controls are a little nicer


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Im thinking on buying 2 RTV 1100c units. Are you happy with them?


----------



## Jaro

etwman said:


> View attachment 167517
> View attachment 167518
> 
> I've waited patiently for two years for this setup and Kubota finally worked out the kinks. It's PTO Shaft driven for the broom and snowblower. You can switch out between implements in about 2 minutes. It has down pressure, float, and works very well. I got a 66" Snowblower, V Plow, and Rotary hyd angle broom. For those who have the Boss V Plow on your Kubota (which I do on my other RTV1100), YES this v plow was redesigned and lifts and angles to the same height and quickness.
> 
> The snowblower has hyd chute rotation and hyd deflector all from inside the cab, very slick.
> 
> There is no other UTV on the market that offers this type of setup. From everything I can find I'm one of the very first ones out there to have it, it's not even shown on their website yet and there's no videos out there of it anywhere.


Did you purchase the broom from a Kubota dealer? Do you mind telling me the price you paid? How do you use the broom? Thank you.


----------



## etwman

It's a great setup, long overdue.

I purchased all from a Kubota dealer. The broom was around $3000. I primarily use the broom for light snows, ice, sleet, etc. It works really well.


----------



## whammer33024

you need to get a video camera and show it in action. there isn't much online for videos and i'm really want to see how well it does with the broom and the blower.


----------



## etwman

For whatever reason Kubota has never done well with promoting this setup. When I bought mine it was the very first one the dealer had sold and there literally was nothing but a one piece flyer on it.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

3RD Time asking -----Im thinking on buying 2 RTV 1100c units. Are you happy with them?


----------



## etwman

They are ok. I have an 1100 as well. The best comparison I can tell you about the two is that the older 1100 is built like a tank. It turns tighter, I like the low, medium and high ranges. The new x1100c’s have more whistles and bells to them. I’m not 100% sold on the independent front suspension. With implements on the front it does sag more. I almost wish they had take the money they spent to do that and put it into the transmission so that you could have a rocker pedal for forward / reverse or two pedal down there one for forward and the other for reverse like tractors have. 

They are the best UTVs on the market though.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

So My dealer wants to sell me the RTV 1120 and I want to put a boss plow on one of the and the Kubota broom on the other. Are the front ends going to work well?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This is a nice setup 
I look forward to seeing one at the expo. I have a toolcat (bought used a while back). It has its issues here and there but two things I really like are the all wheel steer and the bucket. We use it for daily garbage and litter at a mall and the bucket allows us to dump right into the dumpster. 

Nice looking machine 
Salt from driving it place to place is your enemy.


----------



## HandLogger

*ETW ...... *I just sent you a PM, so, in the unlikely event that you're still monitoring this thread, please check your Inbox. Thanks very much ~ Hand


----------

